# Are Dark Angels still viable?



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

In other words, what makes them worth using, when comparing them to other Marine chapters today? 

All I can see that makes them unique is their colorful versatility and spammability of Land Speeders. A possible 22 in one army to be exact. 

They're also a marine army, so I am sure that an update is around the corner for them.

Any input on them? they have been siting on my shelf for a while now, and have seen a kijiji listing before, but no takers. 

Part of me wants to lock them away and wait for the update, but that could be years of waiting! 

Got anyhting to say that'll get me back into them? Should I wait? should I sell them? 

...?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Are they still viable? Yes. Depends how you play them.
Should I wait for the next update? If you can wait until early 2013, then yes. They're apparently one of the first armies for 6th ed so should see a lot of love.
Are there multiple, viable lists? Yes, seeing as people don't often expect tri-wing when you tell them that you're playing DA. They then get fucked by tailoring to a DW list, when you turn up with a rhino rush army.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Generic DA = Bad competitive army, SM, BA and SW can do everything DA can do except better and cheaper

Deathwing = Good: Fully Fearless army, each unit can take a cyclone missile launcher, 36 thunder hammer storm shield termies is very resilient, just ignore armour 14, it isnt hugely common and enough thunder hammers and missiles will kill it. otherwise you could take a bike squad and 31 termies, taking some melta and a homer.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I do belive that I read somewhere that the 6th ed box set was going to be DA vs CSM. I'll try to find the link for that, but if its true that would imply that they are going to get the second codex, as IMO Chaos needs love badly.
EDIT: Added the link below
http://natfka.blogspot.com/2012/02/no-longer-rumor-its-fact-dark-angels.html


----------



## sverigesson (Sep 21, 2011)

My friend plays DA, and I have to say this. Deathwing is good, but relies entirely on the deepstrike rules. For example, the current deepstrike rules are holding the army back. However, if you play with the leaked 6th edition rules, DW almost immediately becomes an utter wrecking ball of an army. Plus, as has been said, Dark Angels should be one of the next updates, and if the last 3 or so SM codices are anything to go by, they should be getting a significant boost.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Green DA: No, play Vanilla.
Black DA: Again, Vanilla will serve you better.
White DA: Badasses. They've had their parade a little rained on with Grey Knights, who can also do a pretty mean Terminator army, but Deathwing have Storm Shields and Thunder Hammers, not to mention Cyclones (Psycannons are good and all, but Cyclones are better IMHO). Deathwing are still a good army when played right, and you can still keep up with other competitive armies if you're good with them.

Midnight


----------



## Ericthegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

sverigesson said:


> My friend plays DA, and I have to say this. Deathwing is good, but relies entirely on the deepstrike rules. For example, the current deepstrike rules are holding the army back. However, if you play with the leaked 6th edition rules, DW almost immediately becomes an utter wrecking ball of an army. Plus, as has been said, Dark Angels should be one of the next updates, and if the last 3 or so SM codices are anything to go by, they should be getting a significant boost.


Then your friend is playing Deathwing wrong. You deepstrike 1 or 2 squads at most and the rest walk onto objectives, sit there and wait for your opponent to figure out how to deal with 25-30 2+/3++ fearless bodies who are spitting krak missiles at you every turn and are lugging round thunder hammers.

to the OP:
The general consensus you've been given is pretty much right. DA "Greenwing" pales in comparison to a basic Vanilla Dex list. The Ravenwing and bike lists are different - the codex biker lists have a hammer unit (the command squad), ravenwing rely on massed MSU and silly amounts of melta to get the job done. Ravenwing *can* work when you add in autocannon/bolter predators because you get your anti infantry in there.
Deathwing is where its at for this book, but even the best Deathwing armies contain land speeder typhoons (because we get them dirt cheap) OR bike squads for teleport homers and predators with autocannon/lascannons for ripping people out of transports.


----------

